# Mit Javacode auf Webseite navigieren



## Dini Mueter (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Struts und möchte über längere Zeit hinweg die Webapplikation testen. D.h., ich möchte benutzer simulieren, die jeden Tag auf die Seite kommen und rumnavigieren. Meine Frage ist, ob und wie ich mit java eine applikation schreiben kann, welche entsprechende user simuliert. Es soll möglich sein, die seite von localhost aus aufzurufen, log-ins machen, links und buttons klicken, felder ausfüllen usw. und das alles automatisch, mit einem timer, über mehrere stunden oder Tage hinweg.
Weiss einer wie das geht?
Danke und Gruss
Dini M


----------



## ARadauer (23. Nov 2007)

sie dir mal httpunit an


----------



## Jockel (26. Nov 2007)

Vielleicht mal einen Blick auf Selenium werfen ( http://www.openqa.org/selenium/ )


----------

